
Insight on the iTunes App Review process - turoczy
http://blog.flingsoft.com/post/932490184/insight-on-the-itunes-app-review-process
======
Nemisis7654
It's kind of old, but that doesn't deter from the fact it is an interesting
read. I am not an iPhone Developer, but wouldn't mind getting into it in the
near future and it is cool to read about the process.

Side note: As a published Android Developer, the stark contrast between the
app submission of the two is amazing to me.

~~~
turoczy
I hesitated about posting this because of the date, but it seemed that it had
enough relevant content to warrant sharing it.

